

Moves/Facebook lied - reisub

This morning I read a news article saying Facebook had just bought Moves. Being a registered Moves user, I deleted my account because I&#x27;m not comfortable with Facebook having access to my location data.<p>In a mail they sent me, they assured me they had deleted my data and that my email address would also be deleted right after sending the mail.<p>48 minutes later I got a mail from them.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;icHil
======
Robadob
Previously I've seen unsubscribe emails that state you will have no more
emails after those already 'commissioned' have been sent. If they used a 3rd
party service for sending out mass emails like that, they may provide the
users in advance and have no ability to remove them last minute. This purely
speculation at a possible cause on my part though.

~~~
reisub
There is no mention of it in the deletion mail and both mails came from Amazon
SES servers.

